# Any 4510 owners?



## Roddy (Mar 11, 2018)

If so, would like your opinions on this machine. I found a couple used ones in my area in the $800 range. 
I habe read reviews and they seem to vary quite a bit.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

OK, don't have one but I did go through the reviews. Most people who are complaining seem to think it's under-powered and doesn't do slush well. That is true since it's 45" wide and has an engine that can be found on machines with a 28" bucket. That 28 with the 420cc likely eats slush easily. BTW the 420cc replaced the 342cc on the 28's so that says something about power. Take seventeen more inches of that heavy slush and then remember that the one you're looking at is smaller (342cc) and it can be a problem. You either go slower and or use less of the width.

For the size of your driveway the wide bucket is a plus and adding an impeller mod to the Troy would help it toss slush and be less likely to clog but it's still a 45" wide bucket with a 342cc engine. How much heavy snow or slush do you usually encounter ??
If you're like me it's almost all lighter snow but I'm not sure the 342cc is enough. If you convert that cc to hp it comes up 11-12 and that just isn't much for that wide a bucket. The Simplicity was 13 on 36".

I have to admit they look cool but with that 342cc engine you'd have to evaluate if you'd love it or hate it with you're expected conditions. Hopefully you get some real world uses to chime in.

.


----------

